# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  مقبرة  تتحول إلى سوق لبيع الحلال والدواجن

## معاذ ملحم

مقبرة عين الباشا الجديدة تتحول إلى سوق لبيع الحلال والدواجن





تحولت مقبرة عين الباشا الجديدة والتي تتبع لبلدية عين الباشا إلى سوق للحلال بعد أن قامت البلدية بترحيل السوق وهدم المحلات التي كان تتواجد فيه.
واعرب مواطنون عن استيائهم من انتهاك حرمة المقبرة الجديدة وتحويلها الى مكرهة صحية والذي طال كل موقع في المقبرة ومنها موقع انتظار اهالي المتوفى والذي أنشئ تحت مظلة مع غرفة لحارس المقبرة.
العديد من تجار الحلال اعربوا ايضا عن استيائهم من تواجدهم داخل المقبرة وانتهاك حرمتها بهذه الطريقة ، الا انهم برروا تواجدهم بانه لا يوجد موقع بديل بعد أن هدمت البلدية اماكن تواجدهم السابق مما ادى الى تراجع كبير في عمليات البيع لبعدهم عن مواقع الشراء القديمة التي كانت قريبة من العاصمة.
نائب رئيس بلدية عين الباشا الجديدة عيسى ابوعرابي اتفق مع رأي المواطنين بعدم جواز ما يجري ، وقال  اننا نواجه مشكلة في ايجاد البديل بالرغم من وجود ارض مساحتها 43 دونما تقع في منطقة الجعيدية بالقرب من قرية السليحي شمال لواء عين الباشا الا ان هذه القطعة وعرة ولا يمكن للسيارة الوصول اليها بسهولة.
مصدر مطلع في مكتب اوقاف عين الباشا قال اننا خاطبنا البلدية ومتصرف اللواء في اكثر من كتاب بضرورة وقف انتهاك حرمة المقبرة وايجاد سوق بديل وبالسرعة الممكنة الا انه لا يوجد أي استجابة بهذا الشان.
ويؤكد ابوعرابي وجود العديد من الشكاوى التي وصلت للبلدية بهذا الشان ، وقال اصبحت هذه المشكلة تؤرق اعضاء المجلس البلدي الذي يسعى جاهدا لايجاد سوق بديل قبل نهاية الشهر الجاري.
وفي رده على ان عددا من أعضاء المجلس البلدي يرفضون نقل سوق الحلال الى موقع الارض المخصصة له في منطقة السليحي أكد ابو عرابي أن كل المواطنين يرفضون ان يكون سوق الحلال قريبا من مكان سكناهم وهذا بالتالي دفع البلدية للبحث الجاد عن استئجار سوق بديل يكون بعيدا عن سكن المواطنين وسهولة الوصول اليه ويتسع لاعداد تجار الحلال في المنطقة.
وحول الحلول في حال لم يتم ايجاد البديل أوضح ابو عرابي أن منطقة لواء عين الباشا مكتظة بالسكان وكثيفة البناء ولا يوجد فيها اراض فارغة يمكن استئجارها الا ان البلدية ستطرح هذه المشكلة على اولويات اجتماع المجلس البلدي صباح اليوم وسيتم طرح اعلان مفتوح لاستئجار ارض بديلة وفي حال لم نجد ارضا فسيكون لزاما علينا العودة للارض المخصصة لسوق الحلال وشق طريق يمكن الوصول اليها بسهولة.
من جانبها ، ايدت عضو المجلس البلدي عن منطقة ابونصير هناء وريكات اعادة سوق الحلال الى موقعه القديم نظرا للضرر الكبير الذي لحق بالتجار مع عدم ايجاد سوق بديل وانتهاك حرمة المقبرة في ذات الوقت.
ورأت وريكات ان عودة التجار لسوقهم القديم يجب ان تكون مشروطة بالتزامهم بالشروط الصحية والبيئية وان يتم مخالفة اي تاجر لا يلتزم بهذه الشروط من خلال تشكيل فريق متخصص من البلدية والصحة لمراقبة السوق على ارض الواقع .
واشارت الى ان العديد من المواطنين اشتكوا من تواجد السوق داخل المقبرة وطالبوا بالعودة للسوق القديم ، مبينة ان المجلس البلدي يتدارس شكاوى المواطنين والتجار ويعمل على ايجاد حل لهذا الامر في القريب العاجل.
التجار خالد الفاعوري وعلي السبعاوي ومحمد التعمري اعربوا عن رفضهم لنقلهم لمنطقة بعيدة وطالبوا باعادتهم لمنطقة قريبة من العاصمة توفر سهولة وصول المواطنين والتجار لها عوضا عن وضع السوق في منطقة نائية تؤدي للقضاء على هذه التجارة.
وبينوا ان سوق الحلال في اللواء كان مصدرا رئيسيا لتزويد العاصمة بالحلال الطازج وكان يعتاش منها الاف العائلات التي كانت تعمل في هذه المهنة الا ان تسرع وتخبط اجراءات البلدية كان هو السبب الرئيسي في تشتيت الحلول وانتهاك حرمة المقبرة وعدم ايجاد البدائل السريعة.

----------


## mylife079

ممتاز جداَ

----------


## زهره التوليب

فعلا وضع سئ للغايه

----------


## معاذ ملحم

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل 

الله يكون بالعون

----------

